# monster vinny rhom



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

just got this beast,bit beaten up from journey ect but black as !! even on light coloured sand !! came out abit light in picy though?

just need to beef him up now as hes not been in country long so hopefully in 3 months he'l be a monster!

oh and hes only in a 5 footer at the mo until after the weekend where hel move into a 195 us gallon tank.

gasman


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I was going to comment on the tank size until I read the last line. He barely has room to turn around in there! But it looks good. Some closer pics would be cool.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks nice... lets see some more pics and maybe get some more info on him?-


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

pic not great at the mo as hes chilling right hand corner and doesnt come out much,only been in the tank 18 hours now so il get some decent pics in few days.

hes alittle skittish at the moment so im keeping away from him so not to hurt himself in a small tank.
he'l be happy on monday when he gets to his new tank.

the tank is 19 inches high and 19 wide but he'l be ok temp,hes getting used to my high ph level we have here(over 8 out the tap!) my filters are acidic so helps alot.

il be getting measurement when i move him,he makes my 14-15 inch puru look small !

a friend brought him in to the uk i think about 6+ weeks ago,i went on a 9-10 hour round trip to pick him up from him last night.
cant belive how loud the snapping noise from his teeth were when taking him out of water! we only just managed to get him in the container before he broke through a large pond net.got to admit i had slight shakes when i heard the teeth.

gasman


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

great looking rhom man get him in the new tank asap congrats bud


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice rhom very good...


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

very nice rhom, congrats on the great buy


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Another monster! Have you sold the 15" Rhom then?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice rhom you have there.
I'm not sure if I'd use sand in a tank that short. They are like outboard motors and stirr it up bad


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Nice rhom you have there.
> I'm not sure if I'd use sand in a tank that short. They are like outboard motors and stirr it up bad


temp tank till 2 days time,his new tank has large gravel.

gasman


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

that guy is lookin VERY nice .........

I have always wanted a large vinny......


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

great looking rhom you have


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great looking fish.

That's a good ol fashioned Serrasalumus NIGER, if you ask me!!!!

Awesome purchase. Yiou have reason to be proud of that big guy.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome...
Thats what I call "Rhom"...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

sh*t that fish is big!

great find


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
This Rhom is a real monster








If they`re not so expensive at this size i had one too!
But next week i`ll become one small Rhom (5 inch) and in 10 years or later







he will be so large like your 
Greetings from germany


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice rhom! mine is still 5 inch, but i have the time...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

is that realy a vinny rhom???

super nice


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

yep its a vinny!

thx for the comments!

gasman


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Eating Machine said:


> Great looking fish.
> 
> That's a good ol fashioned Serrasalumus NIGER, if you ask me!!!!
> 
> Awesome purchase. Yiou have reason to be proud of that big guy.


No such thing.

BTW...your avatar lives in my garage :laugh:

Nice fish gasman...he will love the new tank!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratz on the new pickup...awesome looking monster


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im amazed updated pics plz


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

coutl said:


> im amazed updated pics plz


few more

looks more elongated in the second close up but hes actually alot steeper/higher ,some reason its how my pics come out?

gasman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

look at that mouth









thanks for the updated pics


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i love it!!! WONDERFULL AND DAMN MONSTER...

but, are u sure that's a Venezuelan rhomb... that seems a brazil black rhombeus

vinnie has a lighter silver coloration, not so dark

Tommaso


----------

